# Water Wagon .



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty clever.....Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/equipment/a-one-of-a-kind-water-wagon-for-rotational-grazing


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been thinking about building something like this but I am curious how he squeezes 600 gallons of water in a 240 gallon tank.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a good question Duck.....the reported dimensions are around 32 cubic feet.....so it does not jive somewhere.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

He uses a water compressor....I used to have one but I haven't seen it in years. I had it and the board/wire stretcher in the same place but I believe on of my "friends" borrowed it.....not sure how it worked out for them. Sent one of my green peas after the board stretchers just the other day....he like to have never "found it", he came back holding a power planer.....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> He uses a water compressor....I used to have one but I haven't seen it in years. I had it and the board/wire stretcher in the same place but I believe on of my "friends" borrowed it.....not sure how it worked out for them. Sent one of my green peas after the board stretchers just the other day....he like to have never "found it", he came back holding a power planer.....


You forgot to tell him the board stretcher was located between the left hand monkey wrench and the spare muffler bearings. 

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

You can't compress water, pull your head out. He piles it higher than the sides.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wethay said:


> You can't compress water, pull your head out. He piles it higher than the sides.


I can do that stacking of water higher sometimes, but it is normally the same time of year that I can walk on water (January-February most years). Problem being however the cows can't seem to drink ice very well. :lol:

Larry


----------

